# Is cycling the only regular exercise you get?



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2019)

I am quite lazy when it comes to exercise and apart from cycling and walking, I recently started doing upper body strength exercises. Don't really do anything else. Do you get exercise in a varied manner beyond cycling?


----------



## MikeG (30 Jan 2019)

Since I gave up squash, pretty much, although my building project often means many hours of building-site-like work, which is more exercise than walking or cycling.


----------



## derrick (30 Jan 2019)

The right arm does a lot of lifting.


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Jan 2019)

Since retiring from rugby the only other regular exercise is walking the dogs. I still coach but this mainly requires standing on the touchline and shouting so does not really count. I am thinking that I need to do some work on my core strength though so may need to investigate the home gym.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> The right arm does a lot of lifting.



Beers with a higher gravity will give you a better workout.


----------



## mudsticks (30 Jan 2019)

Hill walking, farming, yoga
In addition to cycling

Not very good at sitting still tbh


----------



## GM (30 Jan 2019)

Just come back from the gym where I did a Pilates class and a little work out, and walked the dog this morning. As above walking, gym and cycling no option for all 3.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

Mostly cycling, and a little yoga.


----------



## Heckler (30 Jan 2019)

Yoga here too along with walking.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2019)

Cycling is my main stress-cardio exercise.

3 miles walking a day minimum just walking the dog.

Weights 5 times a week, arms, back, legs, chest, and compound split. I vary the split every few monnths for variety, or to account for any minor injuries etc. 200 weighted calf raises daily, as that's a nightmare muscle to pack any bulk on. Stops osteoporosis, slows the ageing process, stops age related loss of muscle mass. Sure, I have my aches and pains, but generally I feel as strong as 20 years ago, and 52" chest is proper man size. I usually do it early (well equipped home gym, massive array of free weights, leg bench, Smith machine) once the house is tidy and Mrs and Mini D have gone out - 35 or 40 minutes a day, quick shower, then its 0930hrs and I have the day to myself. I would hate to be a small person or a weakling.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Beers with a higher gravity will give you a better workout.



So will drinking out of a jug glass since they weigh a ton.

Why no option for "paid employment" in the exercise categories? Not everyone pushes buttons all day.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

Cycling, walking (I'm too tight to cough up for local bus fares) and keeping the solid fuel heating fed.

The latter involves sawing (chain saw), splitting (axe) and hauling (wheelbarrow) logs. It's good exercise, particularly in the winter when I don't get out on the bike so much.


----------



## mgs315 (30 Jan 2019)

Cycling is my only noticeable exercise outside of work (I don’t count walking to shops/pub etc though I do walk quite a bit).

Inside work (railway worker) I walk around 15-20k steps a day most days. On ballast which isn’t too good for the knees and ankles (hence only cycling no running) but makes for a better workout.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2019)

Cycling and a bit of walking with a bit more cycling thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Venod (30 Jan 2019)

Used to be cycling and running until a blind motorist farked my right knee, now its cycling and light weights to keep my shoulder working, also farked by the same blind motorist.


----------



## tom73 (30 Jan 2019)

Cycle be it mostly turbo at the moment ,the odd 5k on the tread mill , walking inc dog walk though it's down a bit since the new year the hound is getting on a bit and he's not so happy with early mornings these days. Gym 4/5 times a week may not be in the @Drago league re weights but can hold my own not many follow me on the leg press without reducing the kg.


----------



## Sharky (30 Jan 2019)

Cycling throughout the year, but more prominent in the warmer months, riding the club's evening 10's.
From Sept to March, table tennis, competing in local leagues.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jan 2019)

Walking the dog every day and cycling when the weather is good, which it is not at the moment. I have reset the turbo trainer with the intention of using it until the weather improves. A bit demovativated at the moment though.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2019)

Swim 4 times a week minimum 2k a time, gym twice a week, yoga 4 times and cycling. Like the other person, no good at sitting still.


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2019)

Usually I primarily cycle at least in spring/summer/autumn, however, I'm rehabbing after knee surgery at the mo so off the bike and in the gym. I'm trying to do much more stretching and am slowly adding some upper body resistance stuff. I've also started going to Pilates at the suggestion of the rheumatologist (waiting for ok to restart post op)

I do need to get better at gradually increasing how much / what I'm doing without overdoing it and having an inflammatory response in numerous joints 

Walking to get around but I've not been able to go for 'long' walks (> a mile or two) for a while


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2019)

I found in the years I did cycling only I only got fit for cycling and little else.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jan 2019)

When I'm not cycling I'm walking


----------



## lane (30 Jan 2019)

Some walking year round and this time of year a bit of swimming. Cycling probably 75%. I voted cycling / walking seemed most appropriate.


----------



## Jimidh (30 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Cycling is my main stress-cardio exercise.
> 
> 3 miles walking a day minimum just walking the dog.
> 
> Weights 5 times a week, arms, back, legs, chest, and compound split. I vary the split every few monnths for variety, or to account for any minor injuries etc. 200 weighted calf raises daily, as that's a nightmare muscle to pack any bulk on. Stops osteoporosis, slows the ageing process, stops age related loss of muscle mass. Sure, I have my aches and pains, but generally I feel as strong as 20 years ago, and 52" chest is proper man size. I usually do it early (well equipped home gym, massive array of free weights, leg bench, Smith machine) once the house is tidy and Mrs and Mini D have gone out - 35 or 40 minutes a day, quick shower, then its 0930hrs and I have the day to myself. I would hate to be a small person or a weakling.




Surprised by how few people say they dont do any strength exercise given the benefits you have already outlined.

Very important as you get older to maintain muscle mass and tone - you dont need to be a huge muscular hunk like yourself but it’s importamt to be lifting something other than a pint now and again.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2019)

I am warming greatly to you Jimidh 

My hero is Dave Draper. He's in his mid 70s...


----------



## mudsticks (30 Jan 2019)

Jimidh said:


> Surprised by how few people say they dont do any strength exercise given the benefits you have already outlined.
> 
> Very important as you get older to maintain muscle mass and tone - you dont need to be a huge muscular hunk like yourself but it’s importamt to be lifting something other than a pint now and again.



Farming is good for that. 

Regular weightlifting - but with a purpose.

And handstands, and other yoga poses are good for load bearing, bone density building - all that stuff


----------



## pawl (30 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Cycling is my main stress-cardio exercise.
> 
> 3 miles walking a day minimum just walking the dog.
> 
> Weights 5 times a week, arms, back, legs, chest, and compound split. I vary the split every few monnths for variety, or to account for any minor injuries etc. 200 weighted calf raises daily, as that's a nightmare muscle to pack any bulk on. Stops osteoporosis, slows the ageing process, stops age related loss of muscle mass. Sure, I have my aches and pains, but generally I feel as strong as 20 years ago, and 52" chest is proper man size. I usually do it early (well equipped home gym, massive array of free weights, leg bench, Smith machine) once the house is tidy and Mrs and Mini D have gone out - 35 or 40 minutes a day, quick shower, then its 0930hrs and I have the day to myself. I would hate to be a small person or a weakling.






Did big blokes used to kick sand in your face.

Remember the Charles Atlas ad .Turn a seven stone weakling into a replica amazing hulk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2019)

I can't jog regularly because my knee won't take it any more, but apart from cycling and walking I get the following exercise

At work:

1: Going up and down stairs between the office and theatre/equipment store
2: Going up and down stairs again to retrieve what I've forgotten.

Otherwise:

1: Running to avoid missing the tram/bus.
2: Walking to the next stop after missing the tram/bus.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Swim 4 times a week minimum 2k a time, gym twice a week, yoga 4 times and cycling. *Like the other person, no good at sitting still.*


I know a few people like that. 15 minutes - just about; 30 minutes - agitated; an hour - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!

I am happy to do 4 hour walks or 12 hour bike rides, but I have actually sat at a computer for 16 hours playing one game!


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't jog regularly because my knee won't take it any more, but apart from cycling and walking I get the following exercise
> 
> At work:
> 
> ...



Years ago I read about some Office wallah who was a bit of a porker. He decided to get fit, and by doing nothing other than taking the stairs instead of the lift lost over a stone.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> Usually I primarily cycle at least in spring/summer/autumn, however, I'm rehabbing after knee surgery at the mo so off the bike and in the gym. I'm trying to do much more stretching and am slowly adding some upper body resistance stuff. I've also started going to Pilates at the suggestion of the rheumatologist (waiting for ok to restart post op)
> 
> I do need to get better at gradually increasing how much / what I'm doing without overdoing it and having an inflammatory response in numerous joints
> 
> Walking to get around but I've not been able to go for 'long' walks (> a mile or two) for a while



I am doing some home Pilates stuff. I am not great at organized classes but am disciplined about following stuff at home. I like exercises that involve your own body weight or objects round the house.


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2019)

I get classes as part of my gym membership. I do need to be more disciplined with exercises as I’m good for a bit when I have a specific issue to address but I’m a bit lazy between the ‘flare ups’. Hopefully the classes will at least mean I get a good stretch once or twice a week


----------



## tyred (30 Jan 2019)

I've been walking more than cycling recently. I power walk the ~2 miles to work each morning and evening (and I was the only one of my team on time this morning due to the snow...at least one lives closer to work than me but spent 20 minutes clearing her windscreen and then got stuck in the snow in her estate and arrived two hours late. She could have walked it in 15 minutes....) and tend to walk everywhere else I go in town or occasionally cycle in the evenings when there is no traffic. I usually get out on the bike at the weekends but not much this year so far due to a never-ending cold but I'm better at last so hope to get some decent miles in soon.

I also attend two dance classes a week and do a little bit of yoga.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2019)

tyred said:


> I've been walking more than cycling recently. I power walk the ~2 miles to work each morning and evening (and I was the only one of my team on time this morning due to the snow...at least one lives closer to work than me but spent 20 minutes clearing her windscreen and then got stuck in the snow in her estate and arrived two hours late. She could have walked it in 15 minutes....) and tend to walk everywhere else I go in town or occasionally cycle in the evenings when there is no traffic. I usually get out on the bike at the weekends but not much this year so far due to a never-ending cold but I'm better at last so hope to get some decent miles in soon.
> 
> I also attend two dance classes a week and do a little bit of yoga.



Frightening is it not that she considers walking less than 2 miles is too far. As you say she would have been most of the way there by the time she cleared her screen.


----------



## LarryDuff (30 Jan 2019)

I walk my spaniel 3 or 4 miles a day and play tennis a couple of times a week.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2019)

Mainly cycling but I do have a 'J Arthur' once in a while.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Jan 2019)

I cycle to most places. Also walk the dogs most days, and an annual 18 mile or so hike, usually hilly. And I do one sit up every morning


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> I walk my spaniel 3 or 4 miles a day and play tennis a couple of times a week.



Does the spaniel beat you often?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Years ago I read about some Office wallah who was a bit of a porker. He decided to get fit, and by doing nothing other than taking the stairs instead of the lift lost over a stone.



In an office I was in there were only four floors. Some colleagues used to get the lift for such a short walk to get to a meeting etc. You do despair at times. It was meant to be a facilities lift for moving heavy furniture between floors.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Does the spaniel beat you often?



If it does it would be a cocky spaniel.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2019)

tyred said:


> I've been walking more than cycling recently. I power walk the ~2 miles to work each morning and evening (and I was the only one of my team on time this morning due to the snow...at least one lives closer to work than me but spent 20 minutes clearing her windscreen and then got stuck in the snow in her estate and arrived two hours late. She could have walked it in 15 minutes....) and tend to walk everywhere else I go in town or occasionally cycle in the evenings when there is no traffic. I usually get out on the bike at the weekends but not much this year so far due to a never-ending cold but I'm better at last so hope to get some decent miles in soon.
> 
> I also attend two dance classes a week and do a little bit of yoga.





YukonBoy said:


> Frightening is it not that she considers walking less than 2 miles is too far. As you say she would have been most of the way there by the time she cleared her screen.



What frightens me is that these people often think they are the normal ones...


----------



## johnblack (31 Jan 2019)

I have recently been using a SkiErg in the gym when I want to do something a little different. It is up there with indoor rowing as possibly the hardest exercise I've done. I'd rather be out on the bike but at this time of year it's just not possible during the week.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2019)

Gym is not my thing but my wife does describe all these wonderful machines they now have. She uses this new stepping treadmill of some sort. So new the classes are not popular yet.

I am lucky that the exercises I enjoy can be done outdoors. I love getting some fresh air and exercise at the same time whilst doing something I enjoy. Good for mental as well as physical health.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jan 2019)

I work in my veg. garden which can be pretty strenuous, more so than just walking. Needs a lot of maintenance. We call it “ The Croft”.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Jan 2019)

Pretty much, but I have a very physical job as a gardener. Mainly that consists of kidnapping elderly clients and locking them in a sea crate until they part with their family silverware.


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Jan 2019)

I cycle to work which takes 7 or 8 minutes, then run around for five or six hours, then cycle home again... work is my regular exercise.


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Why "strength exercises" separate from "going to the gym". I go to the gym, and I do exercises that are related to strength there.



Its the fools that drive to the gym then spend 45 minutes on the treadmill that make me roll my eyes. Cut out the middleman, save some time and a lot of money.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2019)

Mostly on the bike. I don't like gyms/classes as I got bored - too used to being outside. I'll quite happily walk across Manchester, especially if there is beer at the end. I do quite a lot of gardening and DIY as well though.


----------



## Trevrev (31 Jan 2019)

Cycling is a very small part of my exercise. I only commute to work by cycle, which is 15 miles a day, 5 days a week.
I try to run 20 miles a week. More if I have time. I go to the gym 6 days a week.
I'm addicted.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> There haven't been anywhere enough complaints about the options of the poll. It seems I'm the only one carrying out this traditional duty.
> 
> Why "strength exercises" separate from "going to the gym". I go to the gym, and I do exercises that are related to strength there.



Becausec strength exercise and the gym are not one and the same.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jan 2019)

currently lifting over a ton a day in car parts too, other than that i normally do a strength / stretch routine at home


----------



## MarkF (31 Jan 2019)

Apart from cycling, luckily, my job entails walking 8+ miles a day. I gave up football 2 years ago but am seizing up, so may start again, I am 56................I go to the gym 3 times a week, I don't do any cardio stuff, my bike is for that and I don't use useless/pontless fancy machines, just a bench, bars, dumbells, kettles some free weights and voila! I am ripped, buff even, I've had a life long fear of getting fat and now I am ageing it's fear of being a spindly guy too. Never!


----------



## GM (31 Jan 2019)

tyred said:


> I also attend two dance classes a week and do a little bit of yoga.




Is that Irish dancing? .... I'd love to be able to do Irish dancing. Love watching it, I even seen Riverdance 3 times!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Jan 2019)

I have an allotment. That’s lots of exercise and fresh veg and salad too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Its the fools that drive to the gym then spend 45 minutes on the treadmill that make me roll my eyes. Cut out the middleman, save some time and a lot of money.



Exactly walk or cycle to the gym, don't in, go home and spend the money saved on a few pints.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2019)

Well, I walk to the bike, obviously.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, I walk to the bike, obviously.



On a long lead on a shared use path?


----------



## tyred (31 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> Is that Irish dancing? .... I'd love to be able to do Irish dancing. Love watching it, I even seen Riverdance 3 times!



No. Latin dancing. A friend got me into salsa a few years ago and it's something I've fallen in love with and probably one of the best hobbies I've ever had as the social scene is enormous.

I would actually like to learn Irish dancing too but it's actually very difficult to find classes for adults as most are aimed at children.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Its the fools that drive to the gym then spend 45 minutes on the treadmill that make me roll my eyes. Cut out the middleman, save some time and a lot of money.





YukonBoy said:


> Exactly walk or cycle to the gym, don't in, go home and spend the money saved on a few pints.


It's time for that old '_escalator from car park to gym_' photo!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2019)

PS I'm amazed that nobody ever suggested that they are running up the 'down' escalator!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It's time for that old '_escalator from car park to gym_' photo!
> 
> View attachment 450007



It is the new stair climber treadmill


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> PS I'm amazed that nobody ever suggested that they are running up the 'down' escalator!



PS it's the States ? Wrong side  Come on, no yank goes the wrong way up something...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> PS it's the States ? Wrong side  Come on, no yank goes the wrong way up something...



Actually I am surprised they do not have drive through gyms...


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Actually I am surprised they do not have drive through gyms...



I think they might.....


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2019)

OMFG - I have not only discovered _Gym Simulator_, but also the best ever review of _Gym Simulator -_ 18 minutes of online perfection!


----------



## Nebulous (1 Feb 2019)

I walk dog 3 miles a day, during the week, 5 or 6 at weekends. I ride my bike somewhat intermittently. Gym used to be almost entirely confined to a gym bike with occasional weights. Last winter I cancelled the gym and got a dumb turbo. I did far less than I should have and reached the spring less fit than I would have liked. This winter I've bought a smart turbo and worked consistently 4-5 sessions a week all the way since mid-November. 

I do occasional projects for strength I bought a new house last year and spent two weeks holiday breaking up cement raised flower beds with a pick and carrying rubble and earth to the skip. Over 30 tonnes all in.


----------



## Trevrev (1 Feb 2019)

MarkF said:


> Apart from cycling, luckily, my job entails walking 8+ miles a day. I gave up football 2 years ago but am seizing up, so may start again, I am 56................I go to the gym 3 times a week, I don't do any cardio stuff, my bike is for that and I don't use useless/pontless fancy machines, just a bench, bars, dumbells, kettles some free weights and voila! I am ripped, buff even, I've had a life long fear of getting fat and now I am ageing it's fear of being a spindly guy too. Never!




Never too old to be buff.


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2019)

Walking is the only thing I do regularly in addition to cycling but I've never actually measured it consistently to say how much and it tends to be getting of the bus a stop early rather than sitting in traffic for a shorter walk to work; and that's only about 1/2 a mile.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2019)

We went for a walk today as it was too icy fit the bikes. In the end, we walked 11 miles


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> OMFG - I have not only discovered _Gym Simulator_, but also the best ever review of _Gym Simulator -_ 18 minutes of online perfection!




Ha ha, enjoyed that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Feb 2019)

No (answering the OP question).

Hiking low & high level (mountains) and some scrambling (clambering up rocks in varying degrees of difficulty).

Mooching around the lanes local to our village.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2019)

I think there is a lot of crossover between mountaineering and cycling. Originally cycling was a bit of keeping fit for the hills but morphed into its own enjoyable activity in its own right.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Wrong side  Come on, no yank goes the wrong way up something...



Well, they drive on the wrong side of the road for starters, as do most of the rest of the world.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Feb 2019)

Apart from cycling, for the last year I have taken up dancing and I do at least 2 x 1.5 hours of Latin and ballroom dance classes per week plus social dances if any decent ones going. I enjoy dancing with my partner and the best exercise is when you don't really notice that you are exercising ie its just fun. Ballroom jive is especially energetic.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've never been tempted by dance of any sort, but I can certainly agree with this.



Not even daddy dancing designed to tone the laughter muscle?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It's time for that old '_escalator from car park to gym_' photo!
> 
> View attachment 450007


Didn't even know you could have an escalator out of doors. And I live in the States. Most people who belong to gyms don't then go to the gym, I believe. 
I get my exercise from cycling, because it's better than other exercise. Nine out of ten agree.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2019)

By the way, notice how the palm trees on the side of the left escalator do not cast any shadow. Photoshop suspected.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2019)

Or an outdoor mall, with other stuff on the higher level.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> By the way, notice how the palm trees on the side of the left escalator do not cast any shadow. Photoshop suspected.





Gravity Aided said:


> Or an outdoor mall, with other stuff on the higher level.


Right, second time!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2019)

At least they have awnings over the escalators now, although one looks to have broken down . In San Diego, I see. Sometimes, even your high school locker is outdoors, in Southern California.


----------



## 12boy (27 Feb 2019)

I walk 1 1/2 miles a day with my wife and dog, which is their limit. I recently began a little archery, which I enjoy a lot. If I get good enough I might go for a deer next year. I do a lot of yard work and gardening April through October, stretch and do core almost every day, do presses, curls, pushups etc three times a week. In order to have something to do when cycling isn't feasible, I work in some rucking from time to time. This is simply walking with a weighted pack. In my case I can get 3/4 of a 40 lb sack of water softener salt in my pack,(30 lbs) and unlike steel plates or dumbells it is comfortable to carry. I try to get in a 20 mile bike ride at least 5 days a week, but the winter weather can cut that back a bit. When the temps are in the teens or below (Fahrenheit) and there is some stout wind, I do find something else to do. I find it hard to keep toes warm after an hour of cycling in those conditions. In September 2017 I was riding my Brompton in the rain , found a pothole and broke my pelvis in 3 places. The ortho Doc said to just let it heal as it was lined up perfectly and by January I began working up some bike miles and by March was pretty much as good as new. I mention this mainly because I was amazed by how quickly muscle mass disappeared in my first week afterwards and later, how quickly it came back with therapy and a little work. Sure went faster than coming back, though. This kind of crap is so much easier to come back from if you are reasonably fit and not obese. In fact a doc once told me any sort of health problem is better if you are strong and healthy to begin with.


----------



## gazza81 (21 Mar 2019)

Kettlebell training 2 or 3 times a week


----------



## jowwy (21 Mar 2019)

Cycling and walking the dog.......both great for mental health


----------



## iandg (21 Mar 2019)

I do about 1 1/2 hours dog walking every day too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2019)

I have started doing body weight and stretching exercises on alternate days. Can now touch my toes again and feeling stronger overall.


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2019)

I do a lot of digging aswell as cycling.


----------



## mustang1 (23 Mar 2019)

Not only is cycling my only exercise, the only time I get to do it is on the way to work.

It's a blxxdy faff. 

That's about to change today though.


----------



## nagden (7 Apr 2019)

Cycling is my only sport exercise. I do a lot of gardening And woodwork all with hand tools, so count that as exercise.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> I do a lot of digging aswell as cycling.



How is the Tyne tunnel going?


----------

